

Ask HN: webmetrics/pingdom alternative for global response times? - rantfoil

I'm looking for a BETTER self-serve version of webmetrics.com -- kind of like a global pingdom for response times.<p>I'd like to know what my response times and transfer times are for my website throughout the world. Like a pingdom that runs end-to-end load testing every 5 minutes in 10 or 20 more locations all day.<p>Webmetrics does this, but I am pretty dissatisfied with the information design and interaction design.
======
brittaf
Our self-service load testing tool Test Perspective may fit your requirements.
We use a global network to do measurements. Check out
[http://www.keynote.com/products/web_performance/load_testing...](http://www.keynote.com/products/web_performance/load_testing/load-
testing-tools.html)

------
ck2
Watchmouse might do what you are asking for.

------
jrosoff
Check out our startup -- <http://www.yottaa.com>

We are cranking up our intervals and locations every day. And it's free! Would
love to know if it solves your problem and if not, what you would need from
it.

